# HELP! Wall Decal Tape Driving Me CRAZY!



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I am using MacTac 8900 vinyl and I have tried two tapes so far, the recommended RTape Clear Choice AT-75 and also the GXF 101. I have absolutely no problem with cutting, weeding or the design adhering to either tape. But the cut designs will not release from the application tape, either brand. I have to pick the design off, holding it down with one finger and picking, pulling, holding, picking, pulling, holding. It's driving me crazy on these small designs with lots of scrolls. And taking a very, very long time to get them off. Am I squeegee-ing the design too hard to the tape? Does this require a very light touch? I've been squeegee-ing pretty hard as I do for regular vinyl and tape.

I have ordered the Oracal 631 and the HT55 tape but I'm afraid I will have the same problem.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually the problem is usually _getting_ it to stick to the tape to lift it at all, so you're one step ahead of the game. Sign Warehouse comments that to get 631 to stick real good you may have to heat the transfer tape after applying and re-squeegee it.

Maybe your Mactac isn't adhesive enough to stick to the substrate. Try a lower tack tape, but then you may run into the opposite problem. Actually, you should try applying it to glass, first. If you can get it to stick to glass but not the wall, your final substrate may be the problem. You may need to clean the wall and if it's a textured/matte finish you may not be able to do it at all, at least not easily.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

I did try to adhere the decal to the side of a metal office cabinet. Really smooth. Could not get it to lift off the tape. I'll try a lighter touch with the squeegee and see what happens. Stay tuned...


----------



## MediaGuy (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally use "RTape Conform Series 4076-RLA - High-Tack Application Tape with RLA" and I have never had a problem. I here the complaints here often enough, but I never experience any of that. 

I sell wall decals and I do use the Oracal 631 exhibition with the RTape mentioned above and I sell them online. Meaning i ship my wall decals and my application tape seems to stick just right.

I created videos showing how easy it is to apply: www.walldecalbusiness.com

Good luck with allyour endeavors!!


----------



## jcmonarrez (Aug 28, 2012)

Jerry, Can you tell me the difference between the R Tape 4075-RLA and R Tape 4076-RLA. I noticed you mentioned you use the 4076-RLA for your wall decals. I have a roll of 4075-RLA and I have trouble getting it to release from the tape. I cant seem to see any difference between the two when I look up their descriptions.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

RTape uses fairly generic descriptions of the tack-ability of their tape, but in re-reading the descriptions of these on their site, it seems to me the 4076-RLA product has a higher-than-high tack. Maybe on a scale it's a 9, whereas 4075 is a 7 (or something; just guessing here). The mention of being able to lift up very small pieces is the tell-tale wording that the 4076 has a higher tack.

Oracal's HT-55, the "recommended" tape for the 631 vinyl, is probably more like the 4076. Having a matte finish, the 631 is harder to pick up than a gloss vinyl, where the 4075 would be acceptable. I use HT-55 for the 631 wall projects I do, and also for the metalized reflective vinyls from FDC.


----------



## jcmonarrez (Aug 28, 2012)

Guess I'll just go ahead and order the HT-55. Was leaning towards that anyways.


----------



## MediaGuy (Sep 2, 2010)

jcmonarrez said:


> Jerry, Can you tell me the difference between the R Tape 4075-RLA and R Tape 4076-RLA. I noticed you mentioned you use the 4076-RLA for your wall decals. I have a roll of 4075-RLA and I have trouble getting it to release from the tape. I cant seem to see any difference between the two when I look up their descriptions.


 
I once used a roll of the 4075 RLA, which I purchased when I first got started in the business, 2 years ago. I purchased it from signwarehouse.com. I would be lying if I told you that I noticed a difference, cause if there was, I probably didn't notice nor do I remember a difference. 

I did use the whole roll and never heard a complaint from customers (keep in mind that I sell only online and so all my wall decals are shipped out to customers). I use Oracal 631 exhibition vinyl with a Matte Finish along with the RLA 4076. This combination has been working for me thus far, and I have been at this for 2 years now without failure.

Having said all that, I did a quick search and found that the RLA 4075 is referred to as "High Tack" while the RLA 4076 is, at times, referred to as "Higher Tack".

I did use a roll of ht55, when I was experimenting like you, and that worked just fine - I recall a slight less tack than the 4076, but with no problems to tell you about. I would recommend either one.

I know that does not answer your question completely, but hopefully it helps.

Good luck!!


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I also work with primarily with wall decals and use the Oracal 631 and HT55 tape for the most part. 

I have noticed the past couple of months that I have a LOT more issues with the white vinyl playing nice with the application tape than with most of the other colors I've used. I also noticed the same color issue with another brand of clear tape I tried previously, so I think it's the vinyl, more than the tape. 

Finding the right nice, firm pressure to get the vinyl to adhere to the application tape seems to help. I've also noticed that humidity variations make a difference. I've applied the white to walls, painted wood, metal and glass; all with the same issues. It works, but it's trickier than the other colors. 

Just wanted you to know you're not the only one!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Don't know if it's white vinyl in particular or not, but like most vinyls 631 ages over time, especially in warm climates or if exposed to direct sun for even brief times of the day. The problem is more noticeable with 631 because the peel-back is such a critical part of application. Over time and with too much heat the adhesive becomes activated, and it's difficult to remove it from the liner. You can usually tell even before applying it to anything just by weeding. It's like eating a tough steak -- everything takes more effort.

I've seen this more in darker colors, which, I believe, tend to absorb and retain the heat more than the lighter colors.

I wonder if you happened on a bad roll or two. I actually don't use white all that often, except for accent since most walls are already white or light, so my roll of it is not used all that often. So unlike the 651, which need to be replenished frequently, my roll of 631 is getting up there in age.


----------

